# Pair of Wild Caught Full Grown Bolivian Rams



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I just picked this pair up of Wild Caught Bolivian Rams.. They are full grown.. Colors are a little weak as they are still skittish right now in my tank.. Just put them in a few hours ago and the other one is hiding who is much more colorful and I believe is the male.. But here are some shots of the one that was out in the open..

Pretty stoked about these guys.. They look great.

They are in a 20 long setup.. I really think since I can't sell my 55, I may end up setting that tank up somewhere and moving these guys over and getting more of them..


----------



## little_b10 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good. wish I could get a few wild caught fish.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't edit my original post but here is the other one


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Cromak*,

Mate, not trying to start anything, but how do you know they are "wild caught" Bolivian rams. I don't think I have ever seen any LFS or forum member on any site state they have wild Bolivian rams.

The fish in the first photo looks a little short bodied. I don't know how else to describe it, other than it's body looks wrong.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know for sure but that is what they are being sold as.. F1 bolivian rams.. wild caught.. where I got them is the first time they have ever had these specific "wild caught" rams so who knows? They are full grown right were they got them Only got 8 of them ... they have others and you can tell a difference between them. I guess since they are F1 it's not a true F0, but they are probably saying wild caught as its the first gen from them :-?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I just talked to the guy who got them he said they are infact F0 wild caught rams ... but who knows what you can believe.. the guy is very reputable and everything in the past has been legit.. im just gong by what he told me.. I've never seen these before like this.. :wink:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It's not short bodied, it's deep bodied, like a mature fish is supposed to be. Looks like a nearly full grown fish too, I'll bet he's over 3 inches. Been a couple of decades or better, but I've seen the real thing before, back when they first started to be imported. Saw a 4 inch pair in a friend's tank back then, unbelievably impressive. The tank raised never seem to get full size any more.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

They are actually pretty big and the pictures don't do them justice .. they started to color up more.. ill get better pics once they settle in :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Jeff Rapps does bring wild ones occasionally, I've seen them listed a couple of times over the years. He doesn't do Bolivian orders all that much, but it seems each time he does, the rams float along with the ports and such.

So it's possible. I think I've only seen Rapps and Vinny Kutty bring them in before though.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I need to find out where he got them from, but this is the only time he has ever had them and he has sold TONS of rams over the years. Just has 8 of these Wild Caught and I'm not sure if he will be getting anymore of them...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Amazing pics. Can't wait to see them colored up.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a quick video I made.. My sister happened to have a brand new handheld camera never opened so I stole it :lol: doesn't do HD unfortunately but the video quality seems decent. Also, sorry for the glare from the windows =(

You can see their colors are a bit better in the video and you can see the scale of them when the Blood Heart Tetra comes into the screen.


----------



## Deepocean (Feb 21, 2011)

Chromedome52 said:


> It's not short bodied, it's deep bodied, like a mature fish is supposed to be. Looks like a nearly full grown fish too, I'll bet he's over 3 inches. Been a couple of decades or better, but I've seen the real thing before, back when they first started to be imported. Saw a 4 inch pair in a friend's tank back then, unbelievably impressive. The tank raised never seem to get full size any more.


 I recently purchased 2 Bolivians from the LFS they are about 2 inches now, and i was wondering if they will get up to 3 inches or a lil more? Aquarium is 55 gal. with 4 angels 6 mollies 2 bolivian rams.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Cromak said:


> they are being sold as.. F1 bolivian rams.. wild caught..


I was gonna say, F1 WC?

On that note, I really like that tank. Real plants?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

RRasco said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > they are being sold as.. F1 bolivian rams.. wild caught..
> ...


yea, they are actually F0 wild caught, not F1.. I confirmed afterwards..

yes, real plants.. :thumb: i'm actually in the process of setting up my 55 g right now and will be moving all the contents over from that 20g long into this new tank and loading it with more plants.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey those are beautiful rams! Good luck with them! I believe the guy at the LFS when he says they are wild caught, some of my fish are, like my biotodoma cupido


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks :thumb: can't wait to get them into my 55 I just setup today :dancing:


----------



## amysue (Nov 29, 2011)

I was just reading the post and looking at the great photos. My fish distributor just got some bolivian rams in so I put some on my order. Can't wait. For some reason I love rams, they are my favorite. Thanks for the great pics


----------

